
NASA Missions Provide New Insights into 'Ocean Worlds' in Our Solar System - Sandman
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-missions-provide-new-insights-into-ocean-worlds-in-our-solar-system
======
louithethrid
If we wouldnt find live there.. should we send it there from our geothermal
vents?

Is it fair to "uplift" a species to a planet so difficult to leave?

